
Show HN: Tool for pinpointing circular imports in Python - bndr
https://github.com/bndr/pycycle
======
bndr
Hey guys, author here.

This is my weekend project, I just decided to fix a pain point that new python
developers usually have. This utility helps identify where the ciruclar import
is.

issues/pull requests welcome!

